# Feeling really down about the whole puppy searching experience



## NewYorkese (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I've been looking for a female Maltese fluff of my own for some months and it's not gone well so far. I live in NJ, and have tried the breeders on AKC sites recommended here for the tri-state area. The breeders here don't seem to respond to phone calls or emails! It's so frustrating. My price range is about $3000 for a pet quality pup; any advice on where else to look? I'm not stubborn about size, color, etc. only that it be female. I've checked rescues as well, but female malts are hard to find there as well, plus I'm not sure if they are really just that breed. We're a nice family who loves dogs and misses having one. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

Sorry you're having such a hard time females are soo hard to come by it seems like everyone wants only girls and of course the breeders end up keeping the nicest females for theirselves. Not sure why no ones responding to your calls or emails. If you don't mind me asking do you have kids? I know a couple of AKC breeders in CA who refuse to even consider homes with kids. That was always the first questioned I was asked. I even seen breeders who put it clear as day on their websites they will not place their puppies in homes with children.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry--how frustrating. I was really lucky to adopt Zooey from a shelter in CA. Females from breeders are getting more expensive each year. The price range I see on breeder sites is $4,000-$4,500 (and then you have Chrisman who is even more expensive). Are you willing to have your puppy shipped? Or are you willing to travel to pick up your puppy? That might give you some more options.


----------



## NewYorkese (Aug 25, 2017)

Maybe that is it then! I have 3 daughters who will be 12, 10 and 6 for the timeline I am looking at. They are very gentle and love to play with their aunt's maltese (who was bought at a petshop, so I can't go that route). Any advice? The whole reason I want a dog is to add another member of our family without me giving birth


----------



## NewYorkese (Aug 25, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm so sorry--how frustrating. I was really lucky to adopt Zooey from a shelter in CA. Females from breeders are getting more expensive each year. The price range I see on breeder sites is $4,000-$4,500 (and then you have Chrisman who is even more expensive). Are you willing to have your puppy shipped? Or are you willing to travel to pick up your puppy? That might give you some more options.


I am willing to have a puppy shipped, so long as it's in a cabin. I have seen Shinemore dogs on this site and they are precious, but I worry about shipping THAT far. My parents live in the same town as Bonnie Palmer, but I imagine it's impossible to get a female pup from her unless you're special or have an "in" or something. I'm just a normal mom who loves dogs!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I would definitely call instead of email and explain that your 6 year old is very gentle with her aunt's Maltese. Maybe you could send photos and videos of her interacting with the dog if that is a concern that the breeders are having. I had a 5 year old in my home nursery school and I trusted her implicitly with Zooey (still supervised them all the time, of course).


----------



## NewYorkese (Aug 25, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> I would definitely call instead of email and explain that your 6 year old is very gentle with her aunt's Maltese. Maybe you could send photos and videos of her interacting with the dog if that is a concern that the breeders are having. I had a 5 year old in my home nursery school and I trusted her implicitly with Zooey (still supervised them all the time, of course).


That is good advice, thank you. Where we live it is a bit rural. There are many animals here, both domestic and wild and I teach my kids to be gentle and kind to all the creatures with whom we share this Earth. James Herriot's books left quite an impression on me as a child.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

That's wonderful that you raise your children that way :wub: Have you called Bonnie? She is very nice. I don't see why it would be harder to get a female from her, but when I inquired, it was back in 2012.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, and I wouldn't have a puppy shipped from Shinemore without a nanny. I would be way too scared of what could go wrong and how stressful it would be on the pup. Plus, I just think it's better to have a breeder closer by.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

If you ever have shows out that way maybe go and take the kids so the breeders can see first hand how well your kids interact with animals. I know when I was still in my researching phase me going to the shows and talking to the breeders helped to make good impressions with them some even told me if I called them explaining how small a malt I wanted they wouldn't have even considered me but getting to see me in person at the shows talk to them face to face and explain why I wanted what I wanted and my experience with tiny dogs made a huge difference.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Dream Brandy said:


> If you ever have shows out that way maybe go and take the kids so the breeders can see first hand how well your kids interact with animals. I know when I was still in my researching phase me going to the shows and talking to the breeders helped to make good impressions with them some even told me *if I called them explaining how small a malt I wanted they wouldn't have even considered me *but getting to see me in person at the shows talk to them face to face and explain why I wanted what I wanted and my experience with tiny dogs made a huge difference.


If I were a breeder, that would drive me most crazy, I think. But that's good you got what you wanted. What breeder did you get your pup from?


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

I ended up getting Echo from a small breeder that was recommended by Malta Angles. I love Echo and I'm actually back on the waiting list with his breeder for a little girl which I probably won't be getting until the ending of next year.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It is hard to stop at one!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

messaging you


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

So I messaged you about our boys breeder. I think she does have a girl available.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

There are two things that might be putting off the breeders - others have already pointed out the ages of your children and given you great suggestions for how to introduce the kids to the breeders at shows. The other is in your OP you say that you're not stubborn about size, color, etc. If I'm a breeder, that tells me you may not be familiar with the breed because Maltese are always white or white with a bit of "lemon" and responsible breeders strive for breed standard.

I think your best approach, as others have said, would be to go to local shows and meet some of the breeders. Find one that you really "connect" with and then work with them on getting a puppy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Not sure if she's still available, but Jessica Anderson of Euphoria Maltese had a 9 month old female available. I was trying to help a friend find a malt, and was alerted about this girl (by another friend)....Euphoria Maltese is a good breeder.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

maggieh said:


> There are two things that might be putting off the breeders - others have already pointed out the ages of your children and given you great suggestions for how to introduce the kids to the breeders at shows. The other is in your OP you say that you're not stubborn about size, color, etc. If I'm a breeder, that tells me you may not be familiar with the breed because Maltese are always white or white with a bit of "lemon" and responsible breeders strive for breed standard.
> 
> I think your best approach, as others have said, would be to go to local shows and meet some of the breeders. Find one that you really "connect" with and then work with them on getting a puppy.


 that's a good point about color I just took it to mean she didn't care if they were ice white or had more of a lemon color but breeders could take that as she doesn't know the breed especially if it's said during a phone call or typed in an email without an explanation as to what she really means.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

The colour thing also stood out for me. It comes across like you don't know maltese are always white.


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a child and was able to successfully welcome two toy breeds to our family. When emailing breeders it is important to share a bit about your family ---- paint a picture for them!

Introduce yourself to them and be sure to tell them who you and your family are. What makes your family special? Tell them about your home? Do you live in a country home complete with an enclosed back yard where you will be sure to always monitor the Maltese? Do you live in a high rise apartment with a grass potty delivery service for the balcony? What do you and your partner do for a living? What is your work schedule? What plans have you made for a potential dog in your time away? Dog walker, doggy daycare, a safe room set up with potty pad, etc. Who are your children and what is their interest? What is their experience with small dogs? Why do you feel a dog breed this small is the best fit for them and why do you feel your family is the right fit for a Maltese.....

Is there a compelling reason you really want a female? If so I would share that reason with them! You mention you love dogs and miss having one, what happened to the dog(s) you had...... also share that with them when emailing. *The quality of contact matters. *And while email is great meeting a dog shows in person with your children in tow helps much more!!!!

The breeder I got my little Luna from has a stunning boy ready to go to a good family (and four male puppies not ready to leave just yet). He is stunning as is his personality. He is on the upper end of the breed standard but is still really small and would be great with a family with kids.

Also consider getting a boy to start with, I do not think you will have a solo Maltese for long..... they seems to multiply quickly and most breeders are happier to place a _second_ Maltese in your home knowing you have experience with the breed and a breeder already to vouch for you so you will have a better shot. The initial breeder can help you obtain that second dog either from them or from their breeder friends.


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

Both my nieces love my Maltese and naturally they want one!

My 6 year old niece is great with my Maltese but that is for short amounts of time! Not when the home is busy and life is business as usual - homework and activities for the 6 year old and the 12 almost 13 year old. Her mother (my sister) admits she would not want the responsibility of how fragile this breed is day to day with my youngest niece. She also noted she was uncertain if she could invest the amount of time in grooming and training having two active children ---- I personally know it can be done but I am not sure I would want to if I were in her same shoes. 

She still wants a white fluff so they are considering the Bichon and the West Highland White Terrier both of which my sister feels are less fragile but equally regal. I am not trying to talk you out of a Maltese as I do think it can work but it is a big responsibility on you especially with a child so young. There is never a time my 6 year old niece is unsupervised by an adult with my Maltese, is that something you can assure a breeder?


----------



## NewYorkese (Aug 25, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful replies. To answer the question regarding color-- I'm not someone asking for an ice-white, tiny Malt. I just want the standard. I will follow up with all the breeder suggestions, and I thank you all very kindly! I feel more hopeful now


----------



## NewYorkese (Aug 25, 2017)

Luna&Me said:


> Both my nieces love my Maltese and naturally they want one!
> 
> My 6 year old niece is great with my Maltese but that is for short amounts of time! Not when the home is busy and life is business as usual - homework and activities for the 6 year old and the 12 almost 13 year old. Her mother (my sister) admits she would not want the responsibility of how fragile this breed is day to day with my youngest niece. She also noted she was uncertain if she could invest the amount of time in grooming and training having two active children ---- I personally know it can be done but I am not sure I would want to if I were in her same shoes.
> 
> She still wants a white fluff so they are considering the Bichon and the West Highland White Terrier both of which my sister feels are less fragile but equally regal. I am not trying to talk you out of a Maltese as I do think it can work but it is a big responsibility on you especially with a child so young. There is never a time my 6 year old niece is unsupervised by an adult with my Maltese, is that something you can assure a breeder?


I forgot to address the end of your post-- we had a yorkie that passed away a few years ago and the girls were always very gentle with her. If I could meet with a breeder, I feel certain they would be able to see this. I am also a stay-at-home mom, so I am supervising the kids pretty constantly and they are also in school much of the time.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

i have a boy Chrisman. I will say this, you will pay more upfront when it is from a reputable breeder but end up saving tons of money and heartbreak. Boo has been the healthiest and happiest pup ever. Just something for you to think about as you consider. Boo is a boy so he was not as expensive.


----------



## NewYorkese (Aug 25, 2017)

He's a cutie!


----------

